# DECLASSIFIED PHOTOS - "B-29 "Enola Gay"



## Jackie22 (Feb 3, 2015)

I received this as an email, kind of interesting.....

http://www.alternatewars.com/Bomb_Loading/Bomb_Guide.htm


DECLASSIFIED PHOTOS - "B-29 "Enola Gay".

Forest Arden was the chief flight engineer on a B-29 stationed at Tinian Island.  His aircraft was parked close to the Enola Gay and he was able to watch the loading procedure of the first Atomic Bomb.  He said that security was strictly enforced and no one was allowed to approach to within 100 yards!  Few had any inkling of what was about to occur.  Everyone was astounded by the sudden ending of World War II.  This is an unbelievable set of photos - the REAL thing - pictures from Tinian Island as the B-29 “Enola Gay" was being loaded.  Notice the "Top Secret" stamp on some of the photos.  In the last few pictures notice the crude sheet metal work on the casing and fins of "Little Boy" - the bomb that was dropped on Hiroshima.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 3, 2015)

A lot of significant history here.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 3, 2015)

The horror that is war but I am convinced Truman saved possibly millions of lives, allied forces, American and Japanese as well by use of these devices on an enemy that (1) started the situation and (2) were fanatic and would not quit!


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 3, 2015)

I had the chance to visit with General Paul Tibbets several times.  I asked him what his mother thought when she found out that the B-29 that dropped the first bomb was named after her.  Gen. Tibbets said that when she found out, his dad told him, "You should have seen the old gal's belly jiggle"

That is an exact quote, best I remember it.

Gene


----------



## Falcon (Feb 3, 2015)

Also,  Enola spelled backwards is  "alone".


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 5, 2015)

Great pictures!  I liked the human touch of the men signing their names and send off wishes on the bomb!  I guess Kilroy didn't have the clearance to be present to sign it.


----------

